

To find what you love, immerse yourself in "worlds" - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/05/07/to-find-what-you-love-immerse-yourself-in-worlds/

======
hammock
_Immersion in “worlds” is how you truly understand something_

You could actually argue the opposite- once you truly understand something,
then you know enough to perceive a "world" and yourself immersed in it.

Disclaimer: I only read the first and last paragraphs (as usual of well-
written pieces like this)

------
killerswan
Get 10,000 hours, right?

